
Porsche unveils production version of its Taycan electric sports car - dgudkov
https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/04/porsche-taycan-unveil/
======
jansan
The presentation was a bit, well, underwhelming.

Still the Taycan is for sure an absolutely amazing car. The first time in a
few years there is something that I would call a dream car.

